# Great service drugsgear! !



## doggs1979 (Jan 26, 2016)

thought I would give drugsgear a try . The communication was great and the T/A was super fast will keep you posted on up dates on the quality of the hgh . But everything looks great so far . Thanks drugsgear.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jan 26, 2016)

Cool let us know


----------

